# Fabricland Sale! best kind of fleece if any?



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Is there any preference of fleece? Fabric land is having a 50% off sale right when I need a lot of fleece!
How much should I get? he has the Guinea Habitat Plus (47 x 24 x 14 inches) So big! But I still want to get the extension, I think he is taking over my room slowly :lol: 
Also, tips on sewing it?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are going to be sewing, you don't need to limit yourself to fleece. Flannelette and corduroy are a better liner choice for people who have the ability to sew. Also for bags, the outside being either flannel or cotton and inner fleece makes a good weight of bag. 

Fleece is great for those who cannot sew or who don't have access to a sewing machine as it can be cut and the edges don't fray.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the baggy tip too! I've been trying to figure out how to make those! they are so cute!
I'm so happy I'm getting back into sewing now! I haven't been able to dew for a year since I've been so busy but now I have a reason to! ...Maybe I'll even start up on my pink leather jacket again (spend over $200 on that leather and never finished the project :? )


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Spent over $40 on fabric today and sewing a liner right now! I plan on going back to Fabric land again tomorrow! =D


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

Tina;

Thanks for the heads up on the Fabricland sale! I went today and spent way too much money!! But $6.66 a meter instead of $20. Awesome!

Thanks again,
Tabitha


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Tabbikat said:


> Tina;
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Fabricland sale! I went today and spent way too much money!! But $6.66 a meter instead of $20. Awesome!
> 
> ...


me to!!! Thanks so much! Annabelle is going to have the most fashionable bags and liners now!!


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Hehe, no problem for the heads up!! I wish I could go get more... but I have no more money!
I bought the really cute fabric that has little turtles on it and it's soft and blue. It's like baby blanket material! =D


----------

